# Wader Boot Repair



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I was wandering why my left foot kept getting wet this weekend while I waded the river. Thought there was a hole in the neopreme portion of my waders. After further investigation, I found that there are some cracks on the boot itself, just on top of my foot. Basically where the boot bends mid-foot as you walk. Every time I would walk, the boot would flex letting water in. 

I am wandering what I can use to seal the crack on the boot itself?


flash----------------------------out


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like it could be a big area. GOOP might work

Joel


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Try Seal All. It's in a yellow tube with Red Lettering. you should be able to get at any hardware.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Try Seal All. It's in a yellow tube with Red Lettering. you should be able to get at any hardware. Shoe Goo is made by the same company and should work also.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the help.

flash------------------out


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I bought hodgman addhesive, it worked pretty well...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

a crack on the flexing part of the boot is a tuff one ,sometimes the flexing won,t stop the leak it looks nice till you start wading,good luck ...............


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Aquaseal is supposed to be the best stuff for wader repair on the market. I don't know if anything will work on your boots, though.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I bought a spare pair of stocking foot waders and new shoes. Problem solved!!!haha...

flash---------------------out


----------



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

nothing like spending a couple hundred bucks to make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, but now I won't have a wet foot...thats what I told the fiance...haha...

flash--------------------------out


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> I bought a spare pair of stocking foot waders and new shoes. Problem solved!!!haha...


darn, here I was hoping you'd post on trying product-X and how it worked or didn't work... You see I just got a seep at the knee. Not much of a leak but enough that the pants are soaked after a few hours.

So either I gotta catch my first steelhead soon, or maybe my better half will tire of lecturing me on wet pants in the wintertime and make me buy a new pair (always easier when they think it's their idea - Hey honey, you know how you always wanted to go to the Bahamas? Well I booked a week-long trip on "Captain's Bonefish Adventures").

fortunately it's not at the foot like yours, should be repairable.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought a pair of neoprne waders from Cabelas awhile back and the instructions that came with them said if you get a leak take them to a tire shop and have them vulcanize a patch on them like they repair a tire with.


----------

